# BMW Extending CPO Warranties



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

That's great, I just hope they do that again when it's time for me to get another BMW.


----------



## bmw4me2 (May 19, 2006)

O2 sensors are not replaced until it hits 100k miles, so BMW would probably not replace it
saying it's not due to be changed until then.:thumbdwn:


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

BMW NOT extending CPO warranties. BMW extending no-cost Maintenance to CPO cars, in certain buying situations.


----------



## Jsborn (Nov 24, 2008)

As the above commenter wrote, this is not an extension of the CPO warranty. The blurb should really be rewritten--it's pretty misleading right now and this site should help correct misconceptions, not propagate them.

The facts:

1. The CPO warranty is still 2 years / 50k miles after the new car warranty (4yrs/50k) expires. The CPO warranty isn't as comprehensive as the new car warranty, though. This is all UNCHANGED.

2. The current special offer is 0.9% financing - OR - the extended maintenance plan for free (a ~$2k value at full price). Only applies to select 2007 models--look at the BMW website.

3. Arguably the only real value of the maintenance plan is brakes. A clutch shouldn't fail within 100k miles if driven properly, but during that period two or three sets of brakes will amount to a significant expense.


----------



## 1bad540 (Jan 21, 2006)

Im on my 2nd cpo'd in 2 yrs, the plan doesnt really do much, It changes your oil every 15k miles, I change it every 5k. Brakes should last you 30k miles and at an indy they are no where near 2k. Its a great sales pitch, but wouldnt really do anything for me.


----------



## ineedae46m3 (Jan 27, 2008)

It really seems better to go for the 0.9% financing.


----------



## rob2681 (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm in the process of purchasing an CPO '07 750i that is eligible for the exented maintenance program. The salesman has told me I cannot take the 2.9% financing plus get the extended maintenance. He stated that I'll have to use standard retail BMWFS rates. I'm okay w/ that, however what I don't know is how the standard rate compares to the 2.9%. I found a link http://dealer.webmakerx.net/Images/Sites/Site18295/Document/JMK%20BMW%20SPECIAL%20CPO%20RATES%20Dec%20Final%202009.pdf that states standard rates on 07 750i are 3.9% for elite tier customers.

Can someone give me an idea of the current BMW FS rates? The table in the link is for 12/09 so that info is dated.


----------



## TRS550 (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow. 2 more years of "free" non maintenance.

BFD.


----------



## 135iUSN (Sep 30, 2008)

Elite tier is what? sorry - never financed with BMWFS thx:thumbup:


----------



## JStu313 (May 21, 2008)

I'm not in the "elite" tier, but with a credit score around 700, they offered 2.9% in lieu of the extended maintenance plan; otherwise I would've qualified for 6.9% on my CPO 2007 530i.

Doing the math, I saved more choosing the cheaper financing... and would still come out ahead if I decide down the road to purchase the extended maintenance.


----------



## rob2681 (Feb 20, 2010)

Just finished the deal on our CPO 750i; we took the 2.9 financing also. The retail rate was 5.9 and the math just didn't work out for the extended maintenance. That offer isn't really all that. Got the car (sport package) for 42.3K w/ 24K miles.


----------



## jackinoc (Feb 19, 2010)

*0.9% Finance Rates*

The option for the 0.9% finance rate, according to the dealer I spoke with, is for only a 24 month loan. They are offering 2.9% for up to 60 months. The other option to purchase no-maintenance is for up to 6 years/100,000 miles from the date the car was originally purchased as a new vehicle (not as CPO). This then essentially covers the maintenance for another 2years/50 miles on the CPO.


----------



## 135iUSN (Sep 30, 2008)

good info thx and enjoy the 750


----------

